# New Lead Slinger/Pig Slayer



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

It's been a little while and thought I would drop by and show of my new Black Gun.

I have been wanting a thumper for about a year now. She got here last week. A .458 SOCOM, RRA upper and S&W lower, Magpul stock witha limbaver recoil pad. Got all the reloading components since ammo for this thing is like gold. And OH yea a REAL P.E.P.R Scope mount. ;-) Now I need to save up for the glass.









Loaded up 2 load ladders with 300grn HDY JHP and 325grn FTX's.










These things are just plain HUGE. The bullet is bigger than a loaded 9mm










l-r 9mm, 325 HDY FTX .458 Bullet, 45 ACP


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I take it this is for multiple charging enraged grizzlies with bacon strapped to you right? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Funny Antlerz.

Nice rig Chuck, what does it throw those chunks of lead out at ? And is that the "after" picture of your wallet ?


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

YES it is for multiple charging griz, ALA Will Gere in Jerimiah Johnson.

It throws that lead between 1600 and 2000fps. And yes it is a greatly deflated wallet in the background.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! That's a lot of energy behind those. I'll be looking for an accuracy report.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 50 Beawulf and it ls loaded with a 385 gr, at 1900 fps. on the cornagraph. I use a EO Tech to keep out the scope bite. A 20 round holds 7.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

yea, got to break out the chrono and see what she does. A 20 rd will hold 7 in mine also. Need to install a limiter to drop it to 5 though. Keep it legal for hunting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That is one sweet gun...that's like a semi-auto 45/70...


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes it has VERY similar balistics to the 45/70. Just much smaller case and an AR15 platform. Nice and compact, just what i was looking for.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

wow what a gun real nice


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice setup, congrats.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice setup. Can't wait to hear how well it works for you.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice. Make sure it's maple flavored bacon. the bears like that better


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Heard Smoked trout works well also.







Thanks all. I will post back with the bruise, er range results.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice rig Chuck ! Was gonna comment on a bruise but ya beat me to it...LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL Funny Antlerz. Nice rig Chuck, what does it throw those chunks of lead out at ? And is that the "after" picture of your wallet ?


LOL and I see a calculater there also. ??







?? This just doesn't add up!


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> LOL and I see a calculater there also. ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, just calculating how much each round costs







But then I saw a box of 416 Rigby at the LGS today on a 40% off sale, $198. Makes me feel much better about the $3.50/rd I might have to spend.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The 338 Lapua magnim is pretty penny too.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

$3.50/rd!! I thought I was getting kicked spending around a $1.50/rd with the 45/70. Anyway, it looks really nice, I hope she pounds em good for ya.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I took it to the range today. Let me say, I am pleasantly surprised at the lack of recoil. I was building myself up to a major shoulder buster and it is no more than my .308 bolt gun. Now the limbsaver might have a lot to do with it but still very happy. The weapon performed well over-all. It fired and ejected all rounds, custom and reloads as it should have. I had heard some horror stories of malfunctions but it ran great.

As for the shooting, Hmmm, I was having a bit of a problem with the scope base a Burris PEPR lever latch. The rear latch would not lock down. I could not get a consistent grouping. SO I took it in to the local gunstore and we fixed it. So I will have to go back to the range in the next week or so and try again. I could get 3 to group well but then major flyers. I noticed the problem but I had shot most all my rounds. Even so it is accurate enough to hunt with. As I say it is Minute of Hog. All shots would be in the kill zone out to 150yds. Which that is what I was hoping.

I will say this gun is a pleasure to shoot. I think I am going to like it even more than I thought. Oh by the way, since the .458 SOCOM is called the "hammer" I decided to name this gun. Being a knifmaker I use a 100lb Beaudry power hammer to forge my steel, I named it Beaudry after the brand name of my power hammer. I know corny.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not corny at all Chuck, many people name their guns. I'm glad to hear you got your scope base fixed.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. I hope it is fixed. At least it latches now and we will see if it holds zero. I may not be a world class shooter but I can shoot sub 1" at 50 with a 3-9. It was recommended that I get a different set of rings. I will see if I can close the groups up or I will be changing them out. The SOCOM does have a good recoil but nothing that should really cause problems.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Well took it out again with much better results. Shot 50yds as the 100 was being used for a competition. Here's one tgt.










This wasa all 325gn HDY FTX's over H110 and LilGun. The low right shots were cold barrel. They all did pretty much the same thing. The center group I had to adjust the scope after the first 2 shots. COuld not stand it being that far off. Think I found a good-n here. I am satisfied but will take Beaudry out again to the 100yd range and do some more work ups.


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

Used a 458 for deer hunting this year. Best way to describe to knock down power is a speeding train hitting a car.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good shootin Chuck!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are some nice groups you have going Chuck. It looks like you're shooting a roll of dimes through that paper.


----------

